# Scrimshaw - A New Technique...



## HuntinTom (Dec 10, 2005)

Well - Nicodemus and Delton have put the pressure on me by inviting me to scrim on some of those beautiful flint knives they make -- I had to up the quality of my scrimshaw and finally bit the bullet and did a piece using the stippling technique (Tens-of-thousands of dots to make the indentions the ink goes in to produce the colors...)  Here's my first attempt at the stippling -- It takes almost three times as long, but the difference in it and what's called the "cross-hatch" technique are not even comparable... (The actual size is about 1"x1.5")


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 10, 2005)

Here's one with the cross-hatch technique to show the difference in the quality of the two techniques...


----------



## leo (Dec 10, 2005)

*Been awhile since*

I have seen your beautiful work Tommy  

Thanks for sharing  

The difference in the two techniques sure stands out


----------



## broadhead (Dec 10, 2005)

The detail that can be gotten with the stipple technique can not be compared to any other method. Takes a lot to time and patience doesn't it? Good work HuntinTom.
Ever thought of going into the tattoo business?    
Seriously that is a beautiful piece.


----------



## broadhead (Dec 10, 2005)

PS What type of tools do you use for cutting?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2005)

Outstandin` work Tom, I see some serious trades comin` up! That is really impressive.


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice work HT, they both look great to me...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks good !!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 10, 2005)

Lookin' Good, Tommy!  And the scrimshaw too!  

You ready for a knife yet?


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2005)

I also think both are beauties. Good work Tommy, both with the crosshatching and the stippling. 

Surprised GeauxLSU hasn't already commissined you for one of those tigers.  

Keep 'em comin', love lookin' at 'em.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 11, 2005)

Very pretty work, Rev. I would never be able to do anything that required that much patience.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks all - I'm just amazed as to how much better the stippling works...


			
				broadhead said:
			
		

> Ever thought of going into the tattoo business?
> Seriously that is a beautiful piece.


 Yeah, but I don't think anybody would ever be drunk enough to sit for 8 hours while I tattoo a tiger on their arm


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 11, 2005)

Both ot those are beautiful. That is truely an art.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Dec 11, 2005)

Good stuff maynard.  You are quite the arteest.

Nice.

MBD


----------



## TOW (Dec 11, 2005)

Very, very nice Tom.

Beautiful work.

Another God given talent..


----------



## gabowman (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks good. When you get to making some of the Ga. dawg pics on 'em you could even sell them.


----------



## broadhead (Dec 11, 2005)

I still want to know what tools you are using, or is that a craftman's secret?


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 11, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> I still want to know what tools you are using, or is that a craftman's secret?


I'm using an exacto knife frame with a plain 5/10 sewing needle for all the etching and dots...


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 11, 2005)

*Micro Scrimshaw*

Whew!  I need a magnifying glass for my magnifying glass.  Here's a necklace I made for Ms. HT -- My eyes are sore from straining on this one...


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 11, 2005)

gabowman said:
			
		

> Looks good. When you get to making some of the Ga. dawg pics on 'em you could even sell them.


Heh, heh -- Ms. HT's a big Dawg fan - I made her this a couple of years ago so she could show her support for her Dawgs...


----------



## broadhead (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info HT. Again nice work. Hope I wasn't prying.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 11, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info HT. Again nice work. Hope I wasn't prying.


Heck no man!  I'm glad to share anything about this -- My father-in-law got me interested some 30 years ago and I tinkered with it on and off since then -- I learn a little more each piece I do, and only wish I had more time to dedicate to it...  And, it's flattering to have an art teacher interested in the work


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Dec 11, 2005)

Beautiful work, to say the least!

S-N-H


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 12, 2005)

Lookin' great Tommy!  That hummingbird is nice also!  As everyone knows or thinks, I'm kinda partial to them.

It's gotta give you a headache doing stuff that small though.  That is TINY!

Nice work!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2005)

Tom, the more pics you post, the more impressed I get. That is some purty work!


----------



## broadhead (Dec 12, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Lookin' great Tommy!  That hummingbird is nice also!  As everyone knows or thinks, I'm kinda partial to them.
> 
> It's gotta give you a headache doing stuff that small though.  That is TINY!
> 
> Nice work!


The humming bird is my favorite so far.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 18, 2006)

Last one to be moved to this forum I think - How about some others of you -- Do you recall hobbies, crafts, or home brew items you would like to be moved to this new forum?  Let us know and we'll do our best to get them over here...


----------

